# Wer hat den billigste Webspace???



## Bullzeye (15. November 2001)

Also, da mir die kostenlosen Anbieter wie Fortunecity etc langsam auf den Senkel gehen, da ständig etwas nicht funktioniert, down ist oder so will ich mir demnächst mal meine eigene Adresse im Web sichern und suche im Moment den billigsten Anbieter. Brauche denke ich (erstmal) nur so 20MB oder so. Es soll natürlich auch ein Anbieter sein der vernünftig ist, so dass ich eine "schnelle" Homepage habe und auch keine Probleme mit Uploads oder was auch immer. PHP Ünterstützung bräuchte ich auch, und E-Mail Adressen @meine_Web_Adresse.de wären auch nett  

Jo habt ihr Tips für mich??? Wer ist gut???


P.S: Schonmal sorry, das ich wahrscheinlich im falschen Forum bin, aber ich wußte eben nicht wohin mit der Frage  Bei dem Forum stand was mit allgemein also...  Zur Not verschiebt meine Thema eben ihr Moderatoren hier


----------



## Fre@ky D (16. November 2001)

hi...

also ich kann voll und ganz 
Net-Build empfehlen.

Außer der super Erreichbarkeit, dem hervorragenden Kundenservice und den Leistungen, stimmen vorallem auch die Preise...!


----------



## Psyclic (16. November 2001)

hm
http://www.one2one.net <- is better


----------



## Karl Förster (18. November 2001)

Schau dir mal folgende an:

Power-Netz
Levanzo

Hab bei beiden Webspace und bin bis jetzt eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## Bullzeye (18. November 2001)

Jau THX! Mehr?  Vergleichen ist immer gut


----------



## SAM (19. November 2001)

also puretec bzw. schlund is zu teuer.....d´oh


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. November 2001)

http://www.magicalworks.de find ich ganz gut, und ist auch nicht teuer...

regards


----------



## Dunsti (20. November 2001)

http://www.domainbox.de ist von Preis und Angebot net schlecht. Hab allerdings schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen von einem Bekannten mitbekommen. (Seite ist öfters down, MySQL-DB auch, usw.)

Ansonsten kann ich (wie Psyclic) auch One2One empfehlen. Die heißen übrigens jetzt Hosteurope: http://www.hosteurope.de

Gruß
Dunsti

--------------edit------------

@Psyclic: bist Du sicher, daß Du http://www.one2one.net und nicht http://www.one2one.de meinst ??? Das Eine ist ein Hoster (eben hosteurope) und das Andere ein "Mobile E-Mail"-Anbieter.

ach ja ... falls sich jemand für hosteurope entscheiden sollte, dann bestellt doch bitte über den Banner auf http://www.dunsti.de 
thx

--------------edit------------


----------



## Bullzeye (20. November 2001)

Ne wenn das manchmal down ist ist das ja garnichts, gerade das will ich ja nicht, wenn ich schon zahle... Mal schaun was ich am Ende nehme, muß zwar eh erst noch meine Flash-HP fertig machen, aber ich will schonmal wissen was ich locker machen muß...


----------



## Dunsti (20. November 2001)

noch ein Plus von hosteurope: kostenlose (und auch kompetente) Servicehotline rund um die Uhr. 
Die 15 DM für den Webpack L würde ich schon investieren.

Ach ja, falls es sich noch nicht bis zu Dir rumgesprochen hat: Hände weg von Strato !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gruß
Dunsti

-----edit-----

mir fällt grade noch was ein: hab da mal ne Seite von einem Anbieter gesehen, der einen kostenlosen "Probeaccount" angeboten hat. Klang recht interessant, aber ich hab leider den Link nicht mehr.
Probiers doch mal über die Suchfunktion hier im Board, da gabs schonmal nen Thread (is aber einige Zeit her)

-----edit-----


----------



## Bullzeye (21. November 2001)

Hmm, hört sich gut an, gleich mal suchen ;D Aber bei für 15DM bekommt man schon 200MB Webspace bei puretec soweit ich weiß, bei hosteurope sinds nur 50 (wenn ichs vom letzten Besuch richtig behalten habe)


----------



## darki (28. November 2001)

hosteurope kann ich auch nur empfehlen. hab da auch meine 200MB und die sind ganz zuverlässig. hab nie probleme.


----------



## hagi2k2 (19. Dezember 2001)

http://www.all-inkl.com
sach nur:hingehen staunen holen
cya


----------



## darki (19. Dezember 2001)

zwar billig aber für meinen geschmack etwas wenig traffic


----------



## xamunrax (20. Dezember 2001)

ich hab da mal ne frage, sind eigendlich bei hosteurope alle scripte unterstützt ( CSS,XML,PHP,CGI,...)  ??


----------



## Chino (20. Dezember 2001)

ok, mein tipp richtet sich an alle, die einen wirklich super derben server haben wollen (99,9% up-time), krasse leistugen (cgi,php,mysql,python,tcl,ssi,ssl,cronjobs,ftp, usw.) und dazu noch einen einmaligen service haben wollen:

http://www.domainfactory.de -> Virtual Server

kosten: 29,90.-/monat was für die ganzen leistungen definitiv geschenkt ist !

cyas,
.chino.


----------



## darki (20. Dezember 2001)

CGI/PERL = JA
PHP4 = JA
XML = KEINEN PLAN

CSS?? cascade style sheet läuft doch überall. das hat nix mit dem server zu tun.

was mir an hosteurope gefällt ist das man so schön viel traffic inkls. hat


----------



## Bullzeye (20. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von darki _
> *zwar billig aber für meinen geschmack etwas wenig traffic *



Aber auch nur das billigste ANgebot mit den wenighsten Webspace und Funktionen, die anderen Angebote sind sonst auch so bei anderen Anbietern zu haben?!


----------



## darki (20. Dezember 2001)

von welchen anbieter redes du da jetzte?




ach ja und domainfactory kann ich nur empfehlen. hab dort auch das VL paket. hat zwar nicht soviel traffic inkls. wie hosteurope aber das macht die ganzen leistungen wieder weg ;-)


----------



## Bullzeye (20. Dezember 2001)

all-inkl


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

Also ich kann euch allen von Levanzo nur dringend abraten!!!

Wer sich davon überzeugen möchte, der sollte sich dringend das hier anschauen! Ich denke, das sagt mehr als 1000 Worte. :-(

Puretc ist auch ganz schön, guter Service, schneller Server, aber bei mir sehr oft Schwierigkeiten mit den Abrechnungen, haben mir fast jedes Mal Unmengen von Traffic berechnet, die in Wahrheit noch im Freivolumen lagen.
Aber: Beschwerde --> Problem geklärt.

Bei Hosteurope habe ich jetzt meinen 3. Versuch gestartet, man wird sehen, noch ist die Domain nicht freigeschaltet...


Feldhofe


----------



## drash (27. Dezember 2001)

schweizer qualität ist immer gut:

http://www.hostpoint.ch



bin sehr zufrieden, bis auf die zu geringe anzahl an mysql-datenbanken


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

Ja, vor allem die Maxi-Größe von 5MB ist zu wenig, ich brauch nur wenige, dafür aber riesige Datenbanken. Außerdem sind sie teurer als HOSTEUROPE!


----------



## drash (27. Dezember 2001)

host-europe will aber keine schweizer kunden!!! habe sie mal angefragt und sie schrieben mir, sie würden keine schweizer kunden aufnehmen!!


----------



## Psyclic (27. Dezember 2001)

rofl .... ham se nen grund angegeben ?


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

*lol 
Jaja...die Schweizer! 

Wahrscheinlich haben sie Angst, ihr System würde wie ein Schweizer Käse zerlöchert werde... 

Fh


----------



## Jens B. (27. Dezember 2001)

http://www.spaceports.com   :

kostenlos, unbegrenzt speicherplatz !!!!!


----------



## Homie25 (27. Dezember 2001)

Mal angenommen ich hole mir für 10 DM irgendwo Webspace wie entscheident ist da denn der Traffic ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich mehr als 5 GB brauche also klärt mich auf


----------

